# Need Advice in Extending Mt House Product Life Once Opened Such as Ground Beef



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Would appreciate anyones advice on how to extend the expiration life on Mt. House Products after the can is opened such as Mt House Cooked Ground Beef for example. I realize that once you open most Mt. House cans you normally have only a few days till the product goes bad for lack of a better word.

My questions are: 1. If you put the freeze dried/dehydrated food in a vacuum sealed bag inside the Mr. House Can with the Lid closing it, how much time on the average will the food stay decent? 2. Which vacuum sealing systek would you recommend as well as vacuum sealing bags?

Thank you for your input. If you think that they won't significantly extend the food life once the can is opened, feel free to say so.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

vacuum seal in a jar and stick it in the fridge. I'm not brand loyal so any sealer that can seal jars is fine IMO. Why waste a bag when you can use a jar?

I haven't tried this opener yet on sealed mason jars but this thing works great on vacuum sealed jars like pickles, spaghetti sauce, etc. Love it. Got mine at the local hardware store. I plan on going back and getting another. Hopefully it will open the mason jars without bending the metal lid edge so they can reused

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1279094


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Refrigerator or freeze it.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Not knowing how long you want to "extend" the life, in my experience, the meal packs will go quite a while (at least 2 weeks and probably longer) as long as no significant moisture is introduced. I seldom eat a whole meal (two servings) at one time, so I typically just reseal the bag with the O2 packet and eat it later.

I haven't tried that with the cans of meats, but would assume that the same principle applies... no moisture, no problems for a month or so, with no other steps needed to be taken. If you want more time, then vacuum sealing with an oxygen absorber would probably be best.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks I was hoping that it would extend for 3-6 months if vacuum sealed and placed back in the original freeze dried can but obviously not it appears.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think it would still be good for at least six months if you vacuum sealed it alone and it had not been rehydrated. I mean, look at boxed mac and cheese. It's not freeze dried, it's dehydrated. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that you could vacuum seal it in either bags or jars and save it for quite a while.

If nothing else, try several different methods and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks I actually wrote to Mt. House about this on their site and so far they haven't answered me!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This is interesting since Augason Farms #10 cans say on the side they can last up to a year once opened.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Grimm said:


> This is interesting since Augason Farms #10 cans say on the side they can last up to a year once opened.


You read the labels? LOL


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> You read the labels? LOL


I have been taking an inventory of our LTFS and their manufacturing dates for rotation. I say the above while searching the cans.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Would appreciate anyones advice on how to extend the expiration life on Mt. House Products after the can is opened such as Mt House Cooked Ground Beef for example. I realize that once you open most Mt. House cans you normally have only a few days till the product goes bad for lack of a better word.
> 
> My questions are: 1. If you put the freeze dried/dehydrated food in a vacuum sealed bag inside the Mr. House Can with the Lid closing it, how much time on the average will the food stay decent? 2. Which vacuum sealing systek would you recommend as well as vacuum sealing bags?
> 
> Thank you for your input. If you think that they won't significantly extend the food life once the can is opened, feel free to say so.


I just finish talking with a customer service agent at Phone: 1-800-547-0244 they recommend using it within 1 week, so there you have it, call them also but you can turn the meat into Sloppy Joes or Taco meat and canned it for a longer shelve life but again that`s the problem with this kind of products they don`t last long after opening, they are made for immediate consumption ,good luck.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Funny I just spoke to a customer agent at Mt. House as well who was more than helpful as she uses their product too. She basically said after you open the can, if you leave the remaining food in the can with the lid sealed and put it in the freezer, it will still be good for another 3-6 months. If you just leave it on a shelf after opening it, it will last a week. If you put it in a vacuum sealed bag after you opened it and put it back in the can with the lid closed and leave it on a shelf, it might last one more month. If you put it in the freezer in a vacuum sealed bag, it won't extend the life any more than if you put it in the freezer without being in a sealed bag, with the lid shut. Again 3 to 6 months extended life.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, so we're back to square one... lol

So, it's up to you Peaches to settle this once and for all. You've got to do the experiments and find which way works best and report back to all of us which method works best!


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Well this is just for End of the World emergency food. I'm assuming there won't be electricity during TEOTAWKI so putting it in a freezer will not accomplish anything cause it ain't working. I'm just left with Eating the food within a week once I open it. Too bad I was hoping that Vacuum Sealed Bags would extend the expiration date once opened by a few months. One extra month isn't worth the effort. My only solution is stock up along with regular items like pasta and rice that can last 1-2 years!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The LDS cannery sells mylar bags, desiccants and Oxygen absorbers to extend the shelf life of the contents of their #10 cans once open. 

Makes sense if you remove the oxygen and moisture from the open food stuffs it should last longer than the week Mountain House says. Maybe they are just trying to get more sales?


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Will research LDS Cannery


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Thanks for the info. Will research LDS Cannery


http://store.lds.org


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I buy these long term storage foods and I opened a can of the zucchini to add to canned soups. I replaced the lid and used about two or three tablespoons of dried zuch. each day and it lasted well over a month with just the lid on it. It did degrade in its physical texture and began to discolor to a whitish hue. After two or more months it had an unappetizing texture and I threw the remainder in my compost bin. 

I would go with Grimm's advise and use dessicants and oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Thanks I was hoping that it would extend for 3-6 months if vacuum sealed and placed back in the original freeze dried can but obviously not it appears.


Uh, if you open something and can't eat one can of food in 1 week, you have some serious issues with your meal planning that don't have anything to do with long term storage.
In the event you ever have to utilize freeze dried foods like Mountain House, you should consider using up any opened food as soon as possible under any conditions. Having opened food around of any type is not smart, especially in the bush.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Norse said:


> Uh, if you open something and can't eat one can of food in 1 week, you have some serious issues with your meal planning that don't have anything to do with long term storage.
> In the event you ever have to utilize freeze dried foods like Mountain House, you should consider using up any opened food as soon as possible under any conditions. Having opened food around of any type is not smart, especially in the bush.


Nah you don't get it unfortunately. If its the end of the World as we Know It and I have to eat freeze dried food etc., I still would like to eat a variety, i.e. 7 different meals of 7 different foods a week which is why I asked the question. Of course I can eat the stuff such as Mountain House in a week but who wants to eat the same food every day for a week or so if you have a choice? Obviously if it was possible to extend the lifetime of the food say 4 months without refrigeration, I wouldn't have to eat it all in a week. Why is that so hard for you to grasp?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe if keeping a #10 can fresh is an issue look in to the #2.5 cans. Augason Farms and Emergency Essentials sell them. I think Thrive does as well but they are more pricey.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Maybe if keeping a #10 can fresh is an issue look in to the #2.5 cans. Augason Farms and Emergency Essentials sell them. I think Thrive does as well but they are more pricey.


Thanks Never heard of them but will look into them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Thanks Never heard of them but will look into them.


The #2.5 cans go by a few different names. Pantry can, everyday can and small can are a few.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Nah you don't get it unfortunately.* If its the end of the World as we Know It and I have to eat freeze dried food etc.,* I still would like to eat a variety, i.e. 7 different meals of 7 different foods a week which is why I asked the question. Of course I can eat the stuff such as Mountain House in a week but who wants to eat the same food every day for a week or so if you have a choice? Obviously if it was possible to extend the lifetime of the food say 4 months without refrigeration, I wouldn't have to eat it all in a week. Why is that so hard for you to grasp?


Actually, that is my plan. If that situation happens where I need to open them, eat on it until it is gone. My alternatives are starving or having the open food go bad.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree with you its better to use up the open food then have it go to waste. I just wanted to try to have different meals each day if it were possible to extend the life a few weeks once it was open. If not then of course I'll eat the same stuff for the week


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I agree with you its better to use up the open food then have it go to waste. I just wanted to try to have different meals each day if it were possible to extend the life a few weeks once it was open. If not then of course I'll eat the same stuff for the week


Look in to Augason Farms One Month Kit. It is 48 small cans of their foods. It makes it easier to have different meals without the spoilage.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

About the only survival food that I had experience with were the US Army C-rations, best food in the world if you ask me, each meal was complete in a small box, nothing to waste or restore which sounds like the right way to go, looks to me that once this number 10 cans are open you have to eat it all up or just invest more time and money on finding ways to conserved it ,sure now you have refrigeration and power but in a real shtf situation there would be lots of waste for a very expensive item unless you have a large family or group. I try to keep my emergency food meals simple ,each mason jar has a complete meat base meal; chilies ,stews ,roasted meats ,meat base pasta sauce , SOS ,meatloaf’s, etc and all I have to cook are the starches or make some type of bread for a complete meal in a few minutes ,nothing is wasted and whenever I don`t feel like cooking I just go to my pantry and pull a jar of roasted Cuban pork .


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

What would cause the spoilage? I believe it's just moisture that spoils dried food. Without moisture, nothing can grow in it. With it kept covered and with desiccants added to keep the product from sucking up moisture in the air, it won't spoil, IMO. That's just my logic that tells me that, not scientific knowledge, so obviously I could be wrong. Moisture is the enemy, and dry foods will take it from the air if desiccants are not used.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Peaches,
I've been using dehydrated and freeze dried food for many years for regular cooking and camping trips as well. I buy the big cans and there's only two of us so I get your problem. Dehydrated doesn't seem to have issues quite like freeze dried. If freeze dried is not re vacuum sealed, it will get rubbery when it absorbs moisture in the air. So I open a can, throw some in a pint or half pint canning jar for daily use and put the rest in quart jars. I vacuum seal the quart jars and put them back on the pantry shelf. Some of those quarts have been there for a couple of years. When I run out of my pint jar contents, I just go open the stored quart jar and put more in my little jar. Then vacuum pack the quart jar again. FD keeps fine that way. Fresh as the day you open the #10 can. This has just been my personal observation. I use the same process whether it's FD meat, eggs, veggies, or fruit. No problems so far.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Nah you don't get it unfortunately. If its the end of the World as we Know It and I have to eat freeze dried food etc., I still would like to eat a variety, i.e. 7 different meals of 7 different foods a week which is why I asked the question. Of course I can eat the stuff such as Mountain House in a week but who wants to eat the same food every day for a week or so if you have a choice? Obviously if it was possible to extend the lifetime of the food say 4 months without refrigeration, I wouldn't have to eat it all in a week.


Most manufacturers say that their foods will last up to a year after being opened if no moisture from the air gets into it. I would put in a desiccant so it won't draw moisture from the air. 
Dried milk has probably the shortest shelf life after opening, but Auguson Farms says:
"Shelf Life-Unopened: Up to 20 years*
Shelf Life-Opened: Up to one year*
*Best when stored in a cool, dry place at temperatures between 55°F and 70°F (ideal humidity 15%)."

So even dried milk has a long shelf life after opening.
I would believe their written statements before I would believe what a representative says, since the written statement is official. The representative wants to sell more product by giving you a reduced shelf life after opening. But the written statement is what the company has to stand on as an official and legal guideline.
When something is dried or freeze dried, the dryness alone is a food preservative. Nothing can grow in it if it is kept dry. That is why jerky, smoked items, pemmican, dried fruits, etc last indefinitely. But they WILL draw moisture from the air if not stored right. If this happens, it is still possible to re-dry them.
Our ancestors preserved foods for long periods primarily by drying them. Our canned freeze dried or dehydrated meals have just been done for us already.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Nah you don't get it unfortunately. If its the end of the World as we Know It and I have to eat freeze dried food etc., I still would like to eat a variety, i.e. 7 different meals of 7 different foods a week which is why I asked the question. Of course I can eat the stuff such as Mountain House in a week but who wants to eat the same food every day for a week or so if you have a choice? Obviously if it was possible to extend the lifetime of the food say 4 months without refrigeration, I wouldn't have to eat it all in a week. Why is that so hard for you to grasp?


Because if SHTF, having to contemplate how long a specific food item will last in a possible contaminated / moisture filled environment....It goes back to my original statement.....don't ever take chances with food spoilage~

If you get severe food poisoning you are in deep doodoo in a SHTF scenario. Are you going to risk that... because someone on a online forum said a specific food stuff will last say, 2 months out of a opened container? You are so finicky you are going to snivel in a survival situation about eating the same dish a few days in a row?:teehee::teehee::teehee: That is lesson one...mental preparation to adverse conditions is the most valuable survival tool.

Sounds like you are going to have bigger issues than your opened food going bad~!:droolie: because two days of chili mac don't fit your 5 course survival meal dining schedule!


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Norse said:


> Because if SHTF, having to contemplate how long a specific food item will last in a possible contaminated / moisture filled environment....It goes back to my original statement.....don't ever take chances with food spoilage~
> 
> If you get severe food poisoning you are in deep doodoo in a SHTF scenario. Are you going to risk that... because someone on a online forum said a specific food stuff will last say, 2 months out of a opened container? You are so finicky you are going to snivel in a survival situation about eating the same dish a few days in a row?:teehee::teehee::teehee: That is lesson one...mental preparation to adverse conditions is the most valuable survival tool.
> 
> Sounds like you are going to have bigger issues than your opened food going bad~!:droolie: because two days of chili mac don't fit your 5 course survival meal dining schedule!


In a SHTF scenario, emotional issues are as important as physical ones. There will be days when some might feel like giving up and dying because life seems just too hard and not worth the struggle. If you can provide some variety in meals, that is a very important emotional comfort, maybe when it might make all the difference to someone's emotional, and therefore physical, survival.

Variety is not only important for emotional comfort, however. Variety in foods means more balance in nutrients. One food may be short of a nutrient, another food might provide it.

I don't recall anyone but you talking about a five-course survival meal. Your answer was just judgmental and sarcastic, definitely not helpful. He asked the question BECAUSE he didn't want to take chances on food poisoning. The answer, according to the manufacturers, is that most foods can be stored for up to a year after opening if done right. They would not make that written claim unless it was safe to do so. It all comes down to keeping it dry. THAT'S how to avoid food poisoning. If YOU want to spend days eating only one food until it's gone, go ahead, but it is totally unnecessary. It seems to me that a SHTF scenario is precisely the time to prepare a meal that's worth looking forward to. Even if it's not as much as you'd like to eat, it at least gives you a break from the survival-only mentality and gives a moment of some joy in an otherwise bleak situation. That's important too.


----------

